# pinstripe to pinstripe



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

I know there is no visual super form of pinstripe but if you breed them together will you get pins if breed to a normal all hatchlings will be pins?


Cheers

Jim


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jimmy c said:


> I know there is no visual super form of pinstripe but if you breed them together will you get pins if breed to a normal all hatchlings will be pins?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


pinstripetopinstripe=25%​Normal

75%​
pinstripe​


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

jimmy c said:


> I know there is no visual super form of pinstripe but if you breed them together will you get pins if breed to a normal all hatchlings will be pins?


Pinstripe royal pythons come in two versions:
1. homozygous pinstripes have two pinstripe mutant genes in the relevant gene pair. (Pinstripe//Pinstripe)
2. heterozygous pinstripes have a pinstripe mutant gene and a normal gene in the relevant gene pair. (Pinstripe//normal) This is the more common version.

All mutant genes are either dominant, codominant, or recessive to the appropriate normal gene. Heterozygous pinstripe royal pythons look like homozygous pinstripe royal pythons. Neither looks like a normal royal. Therefore, the pinstripe mutant gene is dominant to the normal gene.

There are three possible pinstripe x pinstripe matings:
1. homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe) x homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe) -->
all babies are homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe)

2. homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe) x heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal) -->
1/2 homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe)
1/2 heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal)
As heterozygous and homozygous pinstripe look alike, all the babies are pinstripe.

3. homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe) x heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal) -->
1/4 homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe)
2/4 heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal)
1/4 normal (normal//normal)
(Fractions are odds per egg, not per clutch.)
As heterozygous and homozygous pinstripe look alike, 3/4 of the babies are expected to be pinstripe.

There are two possible pinstripe x normal matings:
1. homozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//Pinstripe) x normal (normal//normal) -->
all babies are heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal)

2. heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal) x normal (normal//normal) -->
1/2 normal (normal//normal)
1/2 heterozygous pinstripe (Pinstripe//normal)
(Fractions are odds per egg, not per clutch.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

paulh said:


> Pinstripe royal pythons come in two versions:
> 1. homozygous pinstripes have two pinstripe mutant genes in the relevant gene pair. (Pinstripe//Pinstripe)
> 2. heterozygous pinstripes have a pinstripe mutant gene and a normal gene in the relevant gene pair. (Pinstripe//normal) This is the more common version.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers mate, thats helped alot


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulh said:


> Pinstripe royal pythons come in two versions


 to date, pinstripes come in only one version (see below)


paulh said:


> heterozygous pinstripes have a pinstripe mutant gene and a normal gene in the relevant gene pair. (Pinstripe//normal)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

alan1 said:


> to date, pinstripes come in only one version (see below)


Brian at BHB says he's essentially proven out a homozygous pinstripe - significant number of offspring that are all pinstripe, no normals.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Brian at BHB says he's essentially proven out a homozygous pinstripe - significant number of offspring that are all pinstripe, no normals.


 yep, i'm aware of that - however...

if there's one, there 'should' be thousands out there - where are they?
sooner or later, someone simply has to get perfect odds - law of averages


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

alan1 said:


> yep, i'm aware of that - however...
> 
> if there's one, there 'should' be thousands out there - where are they?
> sooner or later, someone simply has to get perfect odds - law of averages


Then again it was Brian not just anyone that achieved this plus how many people have homozygous Pinstripes that they just assume are heterozygous....?

Chris


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

alan1 said:


> yep, i'm aware of that - however...
> 
> if there's one, there 'should' be thousands out there - where are they?


I'm not sure there "should" be thousands - if you breed a pinstripe to a normal, you get pinstripes, so there's no *need* to breed Pin to Pin unless you're specifically trying to prove out (or produce) homozygous pins.

Add to that the statistical probability of only one in three pin offspring being a homozygous pin from two heterozygous-pin parents, and you're talking about comparatively few pins.

And stack on top of that the idea that if you get half females, it might take YEARS to prove that all of her offspring are always pinstripes... males, it'd prove quicker, but you might disregard the first year as "luck".


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting thing is that someone must have been breeding pin to pin to prove that there isn't a visual super form...


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

I would say that person is likely to be Brian as he pretty much started the work on the pinstripe gene. I cant remember what he paid but there is a good snakebytes show recounting the history of the pin gene. The chances of someone like Brian not having tried to prove the super and making homozygous pins in the process is minimal i would think.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

RubbleUK said:


> how many people have homozygous Pinstripes that they just assume are heterozygous....?
> 
> Chris


none - because they'd throw 100% pins!
quite easy to tell really


----------

